# Graficar en tiempo real en LABVIEW 8.5



## alex185aa (Dic 12, 2008)

Estoy haciendo un sistema de adquisicion de datos por medio del puerto serie de la PC, mediante LAbview planeo activar un motor y realizar un scaneo de la potencia que recibe una antena, ahora mi problema es ese voltaje va al PIC16F873A al convertidor analogo/digital y de ahi al puerto serie de mi PC, como puedo graficar este voltaje en LAbview en tiempo real, alguna idea, para la comunicacion estoy utilizando el ejemplo Basic Serial Write and Read. Gracias


----------



## jokelnice (Ene 14, 2009)

si este tipo graficas se pueden realizar desde luego no he tratado mucho con el puerto serie pero si lo he trabajado con el paralelo y el usb cualquier cosa hablamos


----------



## profe321 (Mar 23, 2010)

jokelnice dijo:


> si este tipo graficas se pueden realizar desde luego no he tratado mucho con el puerto serie pero si lo he trabajado con el paralelo y el usb cualquier cosa hablamos



hola hermano yo estoy interesado en la graficacion con puerto usb te agradezco la ayuda que me puedas dar es para mi trabajo de grado espero tu respuesta suerte


----------

